# Tracking Gustav



## quicksilver (Aug 27, 2008)

For the latest updates....................................................
 
Hurricane Gustav - Track the Hurricane Live on weather.com
 
or                                                                                                     
 
Tropical Storm GUSTAV 
 
Good luck everybody!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 27, 2008)

They say it will likely hit the US as a Cat 3 once it passes over Cuba and hits open water again.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 28, 2008)

How weird is that path......and how slow.
What DC members are worrying about the possiblity of this, and the news stories for possible areas?
What are your plans and how can we stay in touch.

We also have a new one developing in the Atlantic - Hanna.                                                                
Now tell me why I won't be glad when summer is over.
​


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> How weird is that path......and how slow.
> What DC members are worrying about the possiblity of this, and the news stories for possible areas?
> What are your plans and how can we stay in touch.
> 
> ...


I'm concerned for the people in the path of both of them.  Hanna is the one that could affect where we live, especially if it turns a little more northward.  Fay brought enough rain into our area (we're not there, but our poor doggie is), and I hope Hanna doesn't bring Cubbie more bad weather.  If we were home, he would be in the house with us.  

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2008)

Barbara - it used to be not so very long ago hurricanes were ALWAYS OFF the coast.  Hugo paved the way, so to speak!  

I don't want bad weather - too many 150+ foot Oak trees and one little house that already wants to fall over...a chimney that needs repointing...or maybe not after these...if those storms get close I may stay somewhere else.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL - I thought this was going to be a "Where's Waldo" type game .... 

Actually - _Hurricane Season_ is 6-months long in the US  (June 1 thru November 30).

I hope everyone stays safe - and nothing bad develops this season.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Barbara - it used to be not so very long ago hurricanes were ALWAYS OFF the coast. Hugo paved the way, so to speak!
> 
> I don't want bad weather - too many 150+ foot Oak trees and one little house that already wants to fall over...a chimney that needs repointing...or maybe not after these...if those storms get close I may stay somewhere else.


I don't blame you.  I do worry about Cubbie.  He already has to think we abandoned him, and to have to put up with bad weather on top of it all, I want to cry just thinking about it.  I keep up with the weather at home every day while I am gone, but there is nothing I can do so far away.

Barbara


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 28, 2008)

If you have a Short-Wave radio and can pick up 14.325 MHz - you might want to monitor WX4NHC, the Amateur Radio station at the National Hurricane Center in Miami. Lots of real time reports from people all around the area.

I wasn't being insensitive in my previous post - I just haven't watched the weather the past couple of days ... didn't know about Gustav until I read this thread and fired up my raido ....


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 29, 2008)

I can barely watch.  When Katrina more or less missed New Orleans I breathed a sigh of relief.  Then the levees broke and it's been a nightmare ever since.  I've been back to New Orleans three times since Katrina and the last trip it was just about back...

Yesterday evening, Gustav was headed towards New Orleans.   Like I said, I can barely watch.


----------



## Twin Peaks (Aug 29, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> How weird is that path......and how slow.
> What DC members are worrying about the possiblity of this, and the news stories for possible areas?
> What are your plans and how can we stay in touch.
> 
> ...


 
I'm with you on this one, Quicksilver.  I have a vacation home in Florida on the gulf side.  There are currently some german guests in the house who sat through Fay.  I feel badly that their vacation was such a wet one.  

I just hold my breath throughout the entire hurricane season hoping that there won't be any major damage done.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 29, 2008)

Twin Peaks said:


> I'm with you on this one, Quicksilver. I have a vacation home in Florida on the gulf side.


 
TPs, I think we dodged this bullet, but good luck to you. I think it's going to be a monster though.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 29, 2008)

One grocery store I was in yesterday was unusally busy....People are gearing up, with water, and non perishables. Heard that (rumor?) most or all hotel/motel rooms in the central part of the State are booked! My generators (3) are ready to go....full of gas etc. 55 gallon barrel in reserve....Please not another Katrina....


----------



## Lynd (Aug 29, 2008)

How is it going? I don't live over there so I don't keep track of it


----------



## simplicity (Aug 29, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> One grocery store I was in yesterday was unusally busy....People are gearing up, with water, and non perishables. Heard that (rumor?) most or all hotel/motel rooms in the central part of the State are booked! My generators (3) are ready to go....full of gas etc. 55 gallon barrel in reserve....Please not another Katrina....


 
I'm going to start another thread - on back-up or emergency generators. I need help!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> One grocery store I was in yesterday was unusally busy....People are gearing up, with water, and non perishables. Heard that (rumor?) most or all hotel/motel rooms in the central part of the State are booked! My generators (3) are ready to go....full of gas etc. 55 gallon barrel in reserve....Please not another Katrina....


 
Uncle Bob, you take care!! you come on as soon as it's over and let me know your okay, you here me?? That's not a request, sir!!
Watch for flooding and the high winds. You are still too close to to shake your head at it. I'm glad that you have the generators. Make sure you have plenty of water and food. Maybe get some ice in a cooler too. My paryers and constant thoughts are with you until you are back on safe and sound!!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

QS, you keep a close watch on Hanna. That one isn't getting the talk right now because of Gustav, but, it' suppose to be coming to Florida! Hope you have plenty of water and a generator too!!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 31, 2008)

Lynd said:


> How is it going? I don't live over there so I don't keep track of it



I don't live near there, but I can't help but keep track of what is happening.  So many New Orleaneans are still living in FEMA trailers since Katrina. You just know those are going to flip in the wind!

And now Gustav looks like it could come ashore as a Category *4!* 

Prayers going out to all my friends down that way!


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 31, 2008)

We've had some wind & gusts and overcast clouds all day from the outerbands today, but it actually was refreshing. It kept the heat index down way below 100.
And with standing water still leftover from Tropical Storm Fay, mosquitos have been unbearable. With the wind, I guess they can't zero in on food source/ME.   

So from Gustav, we got s.w. winds - turning counterclock wise.  And they're saying he's 400 miles wide. That's more than 2 times as wide as the state of Florida!                                                                 

I think from Hanna, she's going to hit Florida east coast and travel northward, I'll get some middle to outerbands from her n.e.side, turning counterclock wise. Can't say from sure yet, though.

Thanks, Stacy. I stay with my father, who has an inground, whole house generator run on propane. He is 76 and stubborn and won't leave home. He's on an island, but is actually 4' more above sea level than I am.                             

In all 3 cases, Collier County dodged/will dodge the bullet.                                                                    
But the season isn't over yet. Possible 2 more forming off African Coast.                                                       

But ALL OF YOU and your families in the path of any of these, be safe, stay with your friends and loved ones, get out of town if humanly possible. If any of us can help, let us know. And let us know, after your area has had the storms pass you, that you are okay.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 31, 2008)

Uncle Bob, I know you are smart enough to prepare for this just fine, but like others, I still worry about you. I'll be checking in often to make sure I catch any news of you or others who are in the path of this powerful storm. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 31, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> How weird is that path......and how slow.
> What DC members are worrying about the possiblity of this, and the news stories for possible areas?
> What are your plans and how can we stay in touch.
> 
> ...


The path is normal and it's fast moving, not slow.  Originally it was predicted to hit on Tuesday, now it's likely to hit Monday morning.  And, as Michael said, hurricane season runs all the way through to the end of fall.  

How long have you lived in Florida?


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> The path is normal and it's fast moving, not slow. Originally it was predicted to hit on Tuesday, now it's likely to hit Monday morning. And, as Michael said, hurricane season runs all the way through to the end of fall.
> 
> How long have you lived in Florida?


 
At first, it was slow. It even backed up and turned. It was strange.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 31, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> At first, it was slow. It even backed up and turned. It was strange.


I guess it depends on what you think is slow or fast.  I've been watching the weather channel since Wednesday (work related to hurricanes), we didn't feel it was slow or strange based on all factors.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

We thought it strange how it backed up and went into another directions, as though it bypassed the entire Cuban island on purpose and hit the north end instead. Looked like it was sitting still on our weather channels, just before backing up.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 31, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> The path is normal and it's fast moving, not slow. Originally it was predicted to hit on Tuesday, now it's likely to hit Monday morning. And, as Michael said, hurricane season runs all the way through to the end of fall.
> 
> How long have you lived in Florida?


 
Get with the program, C. I posted that comment on 8/27. 5 1/2 days ago, when he was squggling around the 1st two islands. That's what was happening THEN!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 31, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Get with the program, C. I posted that comment on 8/27. 5 1/2 days ago, when he was squggling around the 1st two islands. That's what was happening THEN!


There was no need to be rude.  I stand by my comments and as again, how long have you lived in Florida. If you look, you actually posted the comment at 10pm on the 28th, not even three full days ago.  And it's Callisto, not C.


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 31, 2008)

*best way to track?*

does anyone know of a better website than nooa for tracking these storms?


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

you can try this on the weather channel. http://www.weather.com/maps/maptype/satelliteworld/gulfofmexicosatellite_large_animated.html


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 31, 2008)

*thanks*

i like the link, thanks again.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

sichuan dingdong said:


> i like the link, thanks again.


 
your very welcome!!


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 31, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> There was no need to be rude. I stand by my comments and as again, how long have you lived in Florida. If you look, you actually posted the comment at 10pm on the 28th, not even three full days ago. And it's Callisto, not C.


 
Original thread & post was mine on 8/27/2008 @ 3:54pm EDT. And considering it was also formed and active at that time, and how long it's taken to get where it is now - slow moving, and worrysome for many, many more areas/people if it had moved faster. And as if it has anything to do with anything to prove my point, 1985, seasonally, permanently, 1999. Why? According to your info your in NC. So? Rude? No. You're just not up to date with the posts. And as others have agreed with me, I don't think I'm too off-beat. But whatever.



sichuan dingdong said:


> does anyone know of a better website than nooa for tracking these storms?


 
Sichuan, On my original post there's another link I liked better than NOAA. Try that too.


----------



## deelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Hope you guys stay safe! Prayers are with you all!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

hurricanes in the Gulf affect me personally--I have a home and family in Houston.........I take them seriously, no matter what song and dance they are tootling to until they get around to doing their business if any at all.....are they predictable? ahem, NO..........that's why they are called tracking "models" by the meteorologists.......do we take them seriously.......well, you saw what happened with Katrina......I lived in NO for 2 years......it didn't take much to overcome the pumps (you didn't need a hurricane) and the levees were breached in the meantime......well, it's amazing that more people didn't die......it appears that more safeguards are in place now and there is a more efficient emergency response in place in case Gustaf (are there hurricanes in Sweden, Norway, Germany???? ) decides to stop for awhile.........well, let's hunker down and see what happens........


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 1, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> hurricanes in the Gulf affect me personally--I have a home and family in Houston.........I take them seriously, no matter what song and dance they are tootling to until they get around to doing their business if any at all.....are they predictable? ahem, NO..........that's why they are called tracking "models" by the meteorologists.......do we take them seriously.......well, you saw what happened with Katrina......I lived in NO for 2 years......it didn't take much to overcome the pumps (you didn't need a hurricane) and the levees were breached in the meantime......well, it's amazing that more people didn't die......it appears that more safeguards are in place now and there is a more efficient emergency response in place in case Gustaf (are there hurricanes in Sweden, Norway, Germany???? ) decides to stop for awhile.........well, let's hunker down and see what happens........



DH was a meteorologist in the Navy and used to teach Earth science. No, there are no hurricanes in Europe; in northern Europe, the water is too cold and in southern Europe, along the Mediterranean, there is no huge open sea for them to form in, like they do in the Atlantic.

We take them seriously here, too, but the water tends to be cooler and something about the Outer Banks of NC seems to hold them off. 

I'll be thinking of all of you in the paths of these storms. Take care.


----------



## simplicity (Sep 1, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> hurricanes in the Gulf affect me personally--I have a home and family in Houston.................


 
expatgirl, it looks as though Houston will be fine, a few wind gusts( under 30-40 mph) and some  rain, which is guestimated at an inch or so. Yes, things can change. On the other hand the information is becoming more accurate as time goes by.

It must be difficult to be so far away during uncertain times.

God bless you.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 1, 2008)

It's definitely going to hit Louisiana in about an hour.  It's west of New Orleans, but that's worse than if it went east of NOLA.  It's the back wall of the storm that can dump all the water AGAIN into Lake Ponchratrain.   Right now the barrier islands are getting hit with 91mph winds.

The severity will decrease as soon as it hits land, and then slowly become a tropical storm.  That could take 18 hours.  Right now, it's a category 3.

3 years ago today, people were still languishing on rooftops and dying en route to the superdome.   They are talking a good game right now about how much better the levees are.  Looks like they're going to get the chance to prove it.  The technology is there for a far superiour levee system.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 1, 2008)

Down to a Cat 2 Now...Eyewall and out several miles still in for a good blow along the path....Soon the greatest threat will be flooding and spin-off tornados!!!!!


----------



## Lynd (Sep 1, 2008)

Just found out a family remember lives near it.. hope it dies off..


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

As a result of Gustav, they've just posted a Tornado warning for the Florida panhandle/Destin area.
http://www.floridapanhandlemap.com


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 1, 2008)

It almost makes me feel guilty about the wonderful weather we are having.  But then, they have wonderful weather in the South when we have life threatening blizzards up her in February.

In any case, what will happen will happen.  It is my prayer that the people of the hurricane affected area take all precautions to be safe, and to move their loved ones, and themselves out of the destructive path.  If they don't, then I pray that our Heavenly Father will protect them, and minimize their suffering.  As for the momes and land, and businesses, we have to remember that we are just visitors on this planet for a short time.  Our dwellings, hopes, and things we create are but temporary things in the grand scheme.  There is no real permanance, and to believe otherwise is silly.  I live in a geologically "safe" area, not hurricanes, nor tornadoes, no eathquakes.  And yet, a very tall pine tree top broke off last spring in very strong winds (gust over 50 mph) and damaged my garage slightly.

Life hear in mortality will test us.  The best we can hope for is to live intelligently, and try to minimize the risks, and maximize the blessings we are given.

I pray for all of those who are affected by the powerful forces of nature.  They are much greater than are we.  To put things into perspective, if you really think about it, the mighty mountains and fierce events we witness on this planet are truly miniscule.  If a moutain were two miles high, or a valley two miles deep, and you could handle the Earth as if it were the size of a bowling ball, then the surface of the planet would seem smoother to you than the surface of a bowling ball.  For the highest mountain would be merely 1-one-thosandth of the planet's diameter.  Us, we'd be as small as the smallest microbe.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 1, 2008)

personally, I know of no better website than NOAA for tracking weather, this page alone has about 20 links for more information concerning the storms..

Atlantic Hurricane Gustav


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for all your thoughts to those of us being affected in one way or another----been keeping a tight watch....at least we do get CNN International here and they have been giving good coverage of our friend, Gustav.......they are not kidding when they comment that New Orleans is like a cereal bowl......when there is too much water there's no place for it to go except inside the bowl......Houston is also flood-prone but glad to see that it's in no immediate danger....hope that all goes well for everyone else and their friends and families in these areas........


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

Expat, or Tracy, anyone, hows the Galveston area doing?

Prayers, all.

They just reported 430,000 homes without power on CNN. Luckily most homes are not occupied.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 1, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Original thread & post was mine on 8/27/2008 @ 3:54pm EDT. And considering it was also formed and active at that time, and how long it's taken to get where it is now - slow moving, and worrysome for many, many more areas/people if it had moved faster. And as if it has anything to do with anything to prove my point, 1985, seasonally, permanently, 1999. Why? According to your info your in NC. So? Rude? No. You're just not up to date with the posts. And as others have agreed with me, I don't think I'm too off-beat. But whatever..


I was not replying to your "original thread", I was replying to your post.  Sure your original thread was posted one day, but the comment I replied to was only three days after.  Sure, it was iffy timing, but that happens a lot here.  So don't tell anyone to "get with the program" ~ that's rude.  And address what is said with correct responses, not unsupported facts.  As to your last comment, again, you're making no sense.  You were rude telling anyone to "get with the program" and stating lies.


----------



## simplicity (Sep 1, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Expat, or Tracy, anyone, hows the Galveston area doing?


 
No problems reported from Galveston.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

Good deal, simplicity.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

simplicity said:


> No problems reported from Galveston.



Yep, I agree totally with what I've been hearing as well.........thanks for asking


----------



## kleenex (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't forget Hanna and Ike are coming.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

kleenex said:


> Don't forget Hanna and Ike are coming.


 
No kidding!! I hate this time of year. We don't get them here, but, I just hate seeing the distruction that comes from nature, no matter the type.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

Kleenex, I started a thread earlier: and then there is Hanna, or something like that. Then they named tropical storm #9, Ike. But I posted links so you can keep track.
Again, good luck and prayers to ALL.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Two more are coming???  I've run out of fingernails sweating over Gustav let alone 2 more...........but you're right this is the time of the year for hurricanes, tropical storms, etc and the warm water temps in the Gulf can make them worse......thanks again for everyone's concern and interest...........


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

11 p.m. news... there's 4 out there. What a year!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 1, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> It almost makes me feel guilty about the wonderful weather we are having.  But then, they have wonderful weather in the South when we have life threatening blizzards up her in February.



I know what you mean, GW.  Our day here is so spectacular, but I can't stop worrying about my friends in NOLA and nearby areas.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 2, 2008)

1st responders are on route to help out, but all the news seem to be saying it wasn't as bad as Katrina, or as anticipated. Good Deal!.​


----------



## Lynd (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope you guys have toilet paper supplies just in case!!


----------

